# New to Mouseys!



## MuckyPups (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi, my name's Karina. I live in Rotherhithe, London and own Mucky Pups Dog Grooming salon. I have just got seriously interested in keeping mice after being invaded by house mice! I trapped and kept several in Rotastak cages, not having the heart to destroy them. I'm now addicted and naively bought some fancy mice from local pet shops. All very sweet, females, I've been fairly lucky and after researching I now know I have a Dutch black and white (unfortunately with a tumour under her chin) a Dove tan and a satin Dove self. Please don't laugh if I've said the colours wrong, I'm still new!  
Anyway, I've bred and shown dogs all my life and now I'd like to look into breeding and showing mice for hobby only. I'm particularly interested in tri-colours so if anyone has got any for sale, please let me know. I'm prepared to travel to find the right mice. Where do I start? What books should I buy? I know about the London rat & mouse club but what's the best shows for me to go to? Are there any colours/types that are better for beginners? Any help greatly appreciated!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Tri colours aren't really available in this country... they are more of an american variety. I am attempting to make them though with european genes, it'll be a labour of love.

I love the name of your grooming parlour! lol Welcome to the forums xx

W xx


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome. You may want to join the NMC in order to participate in shows - http://www.thenationalmouseclub.co.uk - there are also photos and standards for all the different varieties. I would reccommend that you attend a show, talk to the breeders there and see which mice most tickle your fancy!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

MuckyPups said:


> I have just got seriously interested in keeping mice after being invaded by house mice! I trapped and kept several in Rotastak cages, not having the heart to destroy them.


How did that go?
Do you have any fingers left? 

Hi and welcome :welcomeany 
One of the great things about Fancy Mice breeding is the huge variety of colours available and the possibilities of colours achievable by mating X mouse to X mouse.

It's tremendous fun, very rewarding and that, I think, is why we're all here!

Good luck in picking just ONE variety though.....

xx


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome!  there are lots of breeders down in the south of the country so I hope you find what you're looking for!



MuckyPups said:


> I have just got seriously interested in keeping mice after being invaded by house mice! I trapped and kept several in Rotastak cages, not having the heart to destroy them.


LOL, that's how I got into mice too! My cat brought me a wild one and it was lovely, didn't bite at all, and now I'm addicted!


----------



## MuckyPups (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Yes, I've had a few bites from the house mice but believe you me, the dogs bite harder! I've had great fun keeping them though, I find their behaviour fascinating and highly amusing. I have one female that sits in the tube of the rotastak cage and 'sings' for long periods of time. She's a very dominant character though and often 'evicts' her cage mates to the attic room. It's quite funny watching them deftly carrying their bedding up to their new sleeping quarters! Since buying the fancy mice I've been able to see which behaviours have been enhanced and which have been diluted (jumping for example!). Do fancy mice ever 'sing'? It's really cute! Why does she do it? She's been kept with males and females before so I don't think it's to find a mate. And WillowDragon, please can I join your waiting list now, just incase you are successful with the tricolours? :lol:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Of course 

They won't be showable, not typey enough... but its the genetics side of this project that is gripping me! LOL

W xx


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*Picture of wild mousie here*
"Hello! My name is Skreech and I'm a chocolate addict."

I caught a wild doe who had been raiding my chocolate stash; wasn't hard, I just put chocolate in a live trap. She would sit and skreech whenever I was around. She broke out of stir and ran off. Probably suffering from withdrawal. Chocolate is now kept in a tin.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

welcome, hope you find what you're looking for


----------

